# Alpha Pharma Trenarapid



## Mamoon (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anyone used Alpha Pharma Trenarapid and Testorapid?

I've got some Fuerza SuperRip 240 but after hearing so many reviews that its duff, i don't want to use it.

So thinking of going for Alpha Pharma, although my source doesn't stock it, so it seems it may be harder to get hold of.

I've heard good things about the Alpha Pharma Tren Hex but i wanted a shorter ester.

Anyone used it and can give feedback?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used Fuerza super rip and it was fine. I think the first batch I used was a little light on tren but certainly not duff. Use it first then judge!

I've heard nothing but good reports about Alpha products in general, so go for them if you have the cash spare


----------



## Mamoon (Feb 15, 2014)

When did you use the SuperRip? I bought in December and it seems like it used to be good but by this time its all duff and underdosed. I don't want to waste my time.

Anyone else used Alpha Trenarapid? seems to be a new product. I'd consider the Tren Hex (Parabolin) but is it short acting like Ace? Seems very expensive aswell


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

The tenarapid is very good just like the rest of there products

Best ugl out the ap


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

One of their newest products and limited availability here in the UK atm it seems so don't know how much feedback ull get about it yet bud! But I want to get some too! But yer nothing but good reports for AP


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thy also have a tren e


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> One of their newest products and limited availability here in the UK atm it seems so don't know how much feedback ull get about it yet bud! But I want to get some too! But yer nothing but good reports for AP


i thought there was ap fakes going around??? cant find anything on trenarapid using google... is this just the fakers?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> i thought there was ap fakes going around??? cant find anything on trenarapid using google... is this just the fakers?


I thought it was a fake too at first as the concentrated it at 100mg/ml which is quite high wen looking at their androxine and parabolin,.... But it is now in the official alpha pharma website


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

heavy123 said:


> Thy also have a tren e


Tren hex not e lol


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Tren hex not e lol


No they have a tren e too alone with tren hex and tren suspension

Tren a an tren e are new products by ap


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

johnnymctrance said:


> i thought there was ap fakes going around??? cant find anything on trenarapid using google... is this just the fakers?


No there not fakes there 10ml vials sealed in boxes with scratch panel and codes


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> No they have a tren e too alone with tren hex and tren suspension
> 
> Tren a an tren e are new products by ap


I only see hex and ace on there website ?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I only see hex and ace on there website ?


Yeah they have not put there tren e on there yet also it took them over three months to update there site with the tren a but they have a tren e on the market


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> Yeah they have not put there tren e on there yet also it took them over three months to update there site with the tren a but they have a tren e on the market


Ok I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder are they charging through the roof for the trenarapid like they are with the testobolin?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

johnnymctrance said:


> I wonder are they charging through the roof for the trenarapid like they are with the testobolin?


I pick it up for £45 a 10ml so yes it's on the expensive side how ever the basic test compounds I pick up for £30 a box .


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

heavy123 said:


> I pick it up for £45 a 10ml so yes it's on the expensive side how ever the basic test compounds I pick up for £30 a box .


No prices dude, could get a ban.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> No prices dude, could get a ban.


sugar............will edit once on laptop .

sorry admin/mods


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Verification codes working for the ace and e aswell?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Verification codes working for the ace and e aswell?


Yes

Very little enanthate in the uk at the moment ,loads of ace from my source .


----------



## Mamoon (Feb 15, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> One of their newest products and limited availability here in the UK atm it seems so don't know how much feedback ull get about it yet bud! But I want to get some too! But yer nothing but good reports for AP


It would seem harder to source than rocking horse sh1t at the mo, obviously if it is so new, this must be why.


----------



## 713718 (Dec 1, 2013)

can anyone upload a picture of the trenbolone enanthate?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

713718 said:


> can anyone upload a picture of the trenbolone enanthate?


No pictures available yet it,s very limited to only a few sources ...


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> i thought there was ap fakes going around??? cant find anything on trenarapid using google... is this just the fakers?


here is a picture



plus it is there on there website


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

I knew that new alpha pharma's multidose line is all FAKE produced from EAST europe. Verification code is no more reliable!!!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

lukeclarity said:


> I knew that new alpha pharma's multidose line is all FAKE produced from EAST europe. Verification code is no more reliable!!!


What are you on about?


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> What are you on about?


There are many points that suggest this.

1) Alpha Pharma was closed in May 2013.

2) Their website is down for a long time now.

3) I've personally tried Nandrobolin, Testobolin, Alphabol, Boldebolin (taken here in UK) and their quality is not very good as a few years ago. (Strangely the only product that seems to work is the Parabolin).

4) There are a lot of contacts of the East Europe, who are creating thousands of fake alpha pharma, just because this brand still enjoys good named in the majority of the amateurs and then continues to sell well. But apparently those who use these products grows with the "placebo effect", lol.

5) Verification code is easy to counterfeit, open your eyes. And also imho verification code gives no guarantee on the quality of the product. It may already be born under dosed or fake already from the original source. (this applies to all brands)

This is my opinion based on what I know, and based on the news that I had. I do not force anyone to believe me. And frankly I am sorry, because I prepared up to two years only and only with this brand.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

lukeclarity said:


> There are many points that suggest this.
> 
> 1) Alpha Pharma was closed in May 2013.
> 
> ...


Website is down ?

No it's not !

What labs you recommend then ?


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> Website is down ?
> 
> No it's not !
> 
> What labs you recommend then ?


http://www.alpha-pharma.com/ "Unable to connect to this website"... Is this the official website or not?

However I repeat that are only my thoughts on the basis of news that I found from friends, from the web and from various European seller. So everyone is free to believe what he wants. I only know that Alpha pharma, from one year to this part, sucks (apart Parabolin, strangely). I've been a big fan of their products and up to two years the products were 100% legit, not now.

I do not recommend any brand, I would not be accused of being a "seller", I'm simply a guy like you who are always looking for the best in this jungle of fakes.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

lukeclarity said:


> http://www.alpha-pharma.com/ "Unable to connect to this website"... Is this the official website or not?
> 
> However I repeat that are only my thoughts on the basis of news that I found from friends, from the web and from various European seller. So everyone is free to believe what he wants. I only know that Alpha pharma, from one year to this part, sucks (apart Parabolin, strangely). I've been a big fan of their products and up to two years the products were 100% legit, not now.
> 
> I do not recommend any brand, I would not be accused of being a "seller", I'm simply a guy like you who are always looking for the best in this jungle of fakes.


LOL the link you provided does work ????


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL the link you provided does work ????


x2 :lol:


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL the link you provided does work ????


I'm not in UK, to me does not work.

However I do not give a **** about the site, if their products are fresh water 

Peace & Love 

PS: And in addition I think that the only good Alpha Pharma (thailand etc etc) is the one that is located in Asia. "European" line, is 90% fake


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

lukeclarity said:


> I'm not in UK, to me does not work.
> 
> However I do not give a **** about the site, if their products are fresh water
> 
> ...


Never had a fake AP product nor have any of my mates using AP I think your full of sh!t.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

lukeclarity said:


> I'm not in UK, to me does not work.
> 
> However I do not give a **** about the site, if their products are fresh water
> 
> ...


Link works , alpha gear is good

You say the 10ml multi vials are fakes ?

If so why would alpha upload the pictures to there official website ?


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Never had a fake AP product nor have any of my mates using AP I think your full of sh!t.


I entered in their website using a proxy, so now I saw that is not down ahah. My mistake.

However,I repeat, these are only my thoughts. I was not satisfied lately with alpha pharma products (and I have used many products from different sellers and sites). And I am not the only one. And however be careful, fakes lots are always in circulation. But maybe I'm paranoid :whistling:

With this, stop. Have a good day guys


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

lukeclarity said:


> I knew that new alpha pharma's multidose line is all FAKE produced from EAST europe. Verification code is no more reliable!!!


Alpha pharma uploads 10ml new multi vials to there website but you say there fake !


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

my para and my induject are def not fake, if its placebo then i have genetics of the gods


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I've just finished a course of AP Testolbolin and AP Boldebolin.

I honestly think that they were badly underdosed. I've ran AP products before and had far better gains than the last course.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

It seems weird that AP got tested in a lab and came back as being bang on then a few people claim that there's an influx of AP sellers, the testing of the gear was biased and now there's threads claiming it's sh1t.

Let's face it, the proof was in the pudding on the gear testing thread and the respected long standing members on here seem to rate it highly so I'd say it's one of the best labs out there.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> It seems weird that AP got tested in a lab and came back as being bang on then a few people claim that there's an influx of AP sellers, the testing of the gear was biased and now there's threads claiming it's sh1t.
> 
> Let's face it, the proof was in the pudding on the gear testing thread and the respected long standing members on here seem to rate it highly so I'd say it's one of the best labs out there.


The bet one was a member saying maybe ap set up the website themselves to dish other labs haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

heavy123 said:


> The bet one was a member saying maybe ap set up the website themselves to dish other labs haha


That did tickle me :lol:


----------



## Mamoon (Feb 15, 2014)

lukeclarity said:


> PS: And in addition I think that the only good Alpha Pharma (thailand etc etc) is the one that is located in Asia. "European" line, is 90% fake


Have you been smoking crack?

All Alpha Pharma is made in India, where they are fully licensed by the Indian government. What are you taking about a European line?

If 90% is fake, why has nobody ever heard of AP fakes and why did it come back spot on in the gear testing thread?

Stay off the crack bro!


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

Mamoon said:


> Have you been smoking crack?
> 
> All Alpha Pharma is made in India, where they are fully licensed by the Indian government. What are you taking about a European line?
> 
> ...


Ahaha have you ever been in a factory of fake steroids in Romania, Moldova and Slovakia? I did not want to say it, but I've seen these things with my eyes, I continue on my way. You are still free to believe in fairy tales. I have no interest in telling falsehoods. Try the latest batch alpha pharma, alone, without any other type of steroid near. Then tell me if the quality is the same as that of two years ago.

Good luck


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

It seems AP are copied by Bulgarian, Hungaryan or Slovakian, not sure , i just heard some rumours, so nothing clear.But....it could be real.Anyway, i want to use theyr tren hex (tren is first time) so i will find out.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I jabbed a G of their sus over the weekend which is from March last years batch so I'll keep u posted however I had quite some PIP in my right quad that has moved towards the knee but my left quad is just a bit tender and that went in on Saturday lunch 500mg. Any thoughts? My supply's has been bang on for years so I do trust him and I use safe practice when jabbing so it is a bit funny this PIP business TBH


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

4ml in a shot I'd expect pip mate lol... Moved towards the knee could mean possibly some seeped out the muscle as 4 ml was to much oil for your quads to absorb at once


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

No mate I did 500 in each thigh Friday and Sat...


----------



## 713718 (Dec 1, 2013)

hi buddies any info about AP tren enanthate yet?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread has a lot of trolls, and bull**** artists.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> It seems weird that AP got tested in a lab and came back as being bang on then a few people claim that there's an influx of AP sellers, the testing of the gear was biased and now there's threads claiming it's sh1t.
> 
> Let's face it, the proof was in the pudding on the gear testing thread and the respected long standing members on here seem to rate it highly so I'd say it's one of the best labs out there.


Exactly mate

Well dosed decent lab

Enough said really


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Who are these clowns dishing out these comments about AP.

I know several mates that have used them before, never had a issue and always performed excellently as it should.

Enough said.


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Anymore news reviews on this ?


----------

